
I chose not to become a digital nomad - harijoe
https://medium.com/@julienvallini/why-i-chose-not-to-become-a-digital-nomad-20e62e668d3b
======
neilwilson
Quote from Beveridge's "Full Employment in a Free Society", 1944

"A Liverpool man, when told by an [employment] officer that he had spent most
of his working life in jobs away from his home, which he could visit only on
holidays, exclaimed, "Good God! What kind of a home did you have, then?" This
incident may serve to illustrate the folly of expecting a common-form social
outlook among persons with entirely dissimilar experiences and traditions.
Middle-class people, trained for the professions, expect to have to follow the
job, wherever it may take them. The same hold good only to a limited extent
among the working-class people"

Somewheres vs Anywheres. It's an old dichotomy.

------
k__
Working remote frees much time, even if you aren't a nomad.

It took me 30minutes to get to work and 30minutes back, so I had five hours a
week of unpaid labor.

That's half a week in a month and one month a year if I don't count the
holidays.

One month a year that I can do something different now...

